# Flat Battery



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

I dropped my Bessecar motorhome off last week at the local Fiat dealer for a couple of warranty issues,and happened to mention that the battery goes flat after about 10 days.The man then asked if I had a reversing camera,which I have, as he had seen a bulletin from Swift to say there had been some cameras wired up incorrectly at the factory,has anybody heard of this. 
Bri


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes. A search reveals there are 24 posts on MHF that explicitly mention Swift camera and battery in the same post. This is an authoritative one from Swift:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-529934.html#529934

Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Yes

Dave has listed the link above

I have completed the said fix on my own van

The hardest thing is to remove the pin but you will get it out, remember to open up little pin before fitting into new position. This will ensure the pin stays put. 


Steve


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

More about flat battery on this link.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-54449.html


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Luckily we had seen posts about the reversing camera causing the battery to drain quickly before we picked up our new Bolero in November Kath from swift sorted it out with our dealer before the handover. 
They changed the wiring I think. Anyway we have had no probs with it. If you take the van back to your Swift dealer they will be able to sort it for you!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

brianamelia said:


> I dropped my Bessecar motorhome off last week at the local Fiat dealer for a couple of warranty issues,and happened to mention that the battery goes flat after about 10 days.The man then asked if I had a reversing camera,which I have, as he had seen a bulletin from Swift to say there had been some cameras wired up incorrectly at the factory,has anybody heard of this.
> Bri


Bri

If you need any help please send me a PM

Regards

Kath


----------

